
Ask HN: Are Linux distros allowed to distribute Docker CE? - throwaway444411
I was wondering why Fedora is still stuck in Docker 1.13. Is Docker CE&#x2F;EE the end of bundled Docker in Linux distributions?
======
stuffaandthings
I don't think so:
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/docker/](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/docker/)

might just be a Fedora thing

